# Preamplificador stereo para subwofer



## nakjamkas (Jul 1, 2011)

Que tal compañeros del foro, les dejo un articulo de la revista NUEVA ELECTRONICA de Italia, en la que se describe un muy buen proyecto para la construccion de un preamplificador de frecuencias bajas entre 20 y 300Hz, y una ganancia que ronda los 20 dB.

Aunque el texto esta en italiano no es muy difícil entender las ideas principales, ademas el diagrama es muy fácil de entender 

Espero les sirva y se animen a construirlo ... Saludos


----------



## nakjamkas (Jul 6, 2011)

Les dejo tambien el diseño de la PCB que aparece en el articulo, funciona a la primera


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 6, 2011)

¡excelente aporte nakjamkas!


----------

